# ASK DBSTalk: Dish Brand vs JVC Brand of 921



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Does anyone know how problems are handled if you have trouble with a JVC branded 921? In other words if it is defective, do you return it to Dish? I have a opportunity to have a JVC one shipped to me today but in reading the forums I don't need the old- no it's there problem scenario between JVC and Dish... Does anyone out there have a JVC 921 and if so any problems?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My guess is you call Dish and they'll deal with it.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

ggw2000 said:


> Does anyone know how problems are handled if you have trouble with a JVC branded 921? In other words if it is defective, do you return it to Dish? I have a opportunity to have a JVC one shipped to me today but in reading the forums I don't need the old- no it's there problem scenario between JVC and Dish... Does anyone out there have a JVC 921 and if so any problems?


Suggestion. Give Dish a call and ask them.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Jerry G, took your advise and called Dish, as long as it is a Dish Receiver they (dish) will support it no matter what name is on it. Called the company that has them and am having a JVC one shipped in morning.. Thanks, Gerry


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure JVC is just a private label they stick on it to sell to certain retailers. I.e. Sears, Sams Club, etc.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My guess is you call Dish and they'll deal with it.


I had an older JVC D-VHS system. Since it was labelled "JVC," Dish wouldn't 
deal with warranty issues and sent me off to JVC Service Centers for problem
solving and service.

If you have a choice of EchoStar or JVC labelled equipment, I'd choose Echostar.


----------

